# Texas City Honey hole



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

went to TC last night and had a blast. I was using live shrimp free-lining with split-shot. Now I know that a lot of you guys have had some good fishing days before...well this was one of those nights. I put my first shrimp on and waited approx. 30 secs. and BAMM! 18" speck....2nd shrimp same amount of time BAMM! 19" speck...and so the night went. My first 10 shrimp...8 specks to 22". What a blast, finished the night with 19 specks...biggest was a nice fat 24" speck. Thats what I get high on...............what a night!!!


Tight lines guys


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

sweet looks like a good trip


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Were you using your own lights or the pier or what.. Please let us know... Im ready to start hitting the dike soon

Thomas


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

you right on...the fishing is very good at night....have been for the last couple weeks. Nice job on the fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

*whatt????????*

where was my phone call man?????? i might be working but i will leave to get on some fish. did zork go with you???? im really freakin jealous!!!


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Slayer your honeyhole looks like oxbow, You fishin off the dock at work? Sweet


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Please don't misunderstand my question, but how did you go about leaving with 19 trout for one person. My wife and I occasionally nite fish Surfside jetty. I asked a game warden who walks it often in the dark, just how does the 20 per person in possession exactly work. I just wanted to hear how you did it ???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

OOOOOPPPPPPPPSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL LOL:headknock:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

10 before midnight took a break and went to eat, 9 more after returning? More than one person? I'm trying.........


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I wonder who took the pic 
maybe fishing buddy


----------



## luvflounder (Aug 15, 2005)

good work


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good work, sounds like a great night!
If you are bank fishing your catch is considered your posession limit, 10 before midnight, 10 after etc... If you are in a boat you have to put the first limit on land before midnight and return back out for the second after midnight. That's how I understand it. YOu can keep the first boat limit


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice work. 

I'm jealous....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*hmmm*

I say he caught 19 trout, so he obviously knows how to fish. It can be inferrred he knows what the heck he is doing so why dont we put down our Deputy Do-right badges and cut the fella some slack. He posted a nice report and caught some nice fish. Do like Clark Griswald at the Grand Canyon please. Stop, give it the head shake, and move on. Come on folks, we're better than this. Nice catch troutslayer, those are some really good sized trout for the lights. Congrats.

Zac


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*So many are called*

So few answer...


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

LMAOROTF FC! Good job troutslayer.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

OK lets see if I can answer all of the questions with incriminating myself....I was in my boat....I was fishing the outgoing tide...........I was in Moses Lake...............I was not using any light.......and the $250.00 question my partner in and out of the boat was my 10yr. son who was playing hookie from school. Now in saying that I'm not advicating that kids play the same game that their parents probably played....but my son went to the doctor the day before and was diagnosed with "shingles" and could not attend school the next day.........so what the hell, he was not physically ill.......we went fishing and had a great time. BTW if you are in a boat, you can't just go back to bank and drop off a limit....it has to go back to your house....then you can go get another limit


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

man your killing me, I'm having a problem catching anything that size and your talking about getting your limit and dropping it off and catching another limit.

Good report even though I'm jealous


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

One more good report gone to shot, all because of another "Junior Deputy Game Warden".

Good report man!
-KC


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice fish. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*great job; one adam 12*

Interesting: _I _get envy from someone getting into a bunch of fish. Other folks seem to be Pete Malloy and Jim Reed Tree Pig wannabees . Oh, and I never knew that shingles could be cured by Moses Lake night air--wonder what else it will fix?


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Zac, I respectfully disagree. He stated "I was using live shrimp ...." He didn't say "We were using live shrimp ...." If someone posts a report and picture(s) that depicts they are possibly in possession of an unlawful limit, I think there is nothing wrong with bringing it to his/her attention. Maybe they are unaware that they are in fact breaking the law. I don't, however, think it is appropriate to bury our collective heads in the sand and act like it never happened, or hold those who question such acts in ridicule. Again, I mean this with all due respect.


********* said:


> I say he caught 19 trout, so he obviously knows how to fish. It can be inferrred he knows what the heck he is doing so why dont we put down our Deputy Do-right badges and cut the fella some slack. He posted a nice report and caught some nice fish. Do like Clark Griswald at the Grand Canyon please. Stop, give it the head shake, and move on. Come on folks, we're better than this. Nice catch troutslayer, those are some really good sized trout for the lights. Congrats.
> 
> Zac


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

please sir. step away from the contraband ohh I mean I fish and show me your license.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ok*

Well thats ok by me. BUT, many people have quit posting reports because they have to raise thier right hand and speak into the mic to get out with thier skin. Anyone that is smart enough to catch 19 nice trout, turn on a pc and type up a report with pretty good use of the english language deserves to be given the benefit of the doubt thats all. If anyone questions the report or the legality of it by all means send the fella a private message and ask. But trying to interrogate him publicly isnt gonna keep his reports comin in. When Im workin and cant be fishin I love to click on over here every now and then and check out a nice fish report with pics(even the ones impaled on nails!lol @HD) This would not be a big deal if it didnt happen on a weekly basis. I say we leave the enforcement division to the guys in uniform, thats all. Take care, not trying to call anyone out here. Just wish we could give guys the benefit of the doubt on thier catch more often.

Z


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

I beat the Game Warden took the Pic.........


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

txranger said:


> Zac, I respectfully disagree. He stated "I was using live shrimp ...." He didn't say "We were using live shrimp ...." If someone posts a report and picture(s) that depicts they are possibly in possession of an unlawful limit, I think there is nothing wrong with bringing it to his/her attention. Maybe they are unaware that they are in fact breaking the law. I don't, however, think it is appropriate to bury our collective heads in the sand and act like it never happened, or hold those who question such acts in ridicule. Again, I mean this with all due respect.


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Txranger, who is burying their collective heads? How can we assume it was just him fishing. Who took the pic? Maybe the person that took the pic was fishing with him, maybe not. He could have been fishing with someone else not in the pic. Who knows? We just can't assume any of that. Just like we can't assume "we" are hiding our collective heads. 
-KC


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah and I beat he was fishing in a resticted area of Texas City hahaha who cares!! Great Catch!!!!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Not to mention his trailer lights were out!!!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

"Hello Kettle? This is the Pot..."

:slimer: 


FishinChick© said:


>


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

heres an idea!!!!!!!!!!how bout if you have something bad to say about a post or any "info" on the regulations why dont you send them a pm and not post it on there thread??????? ive fished with troutslayer and i know that he is very knowledgable on the rules and regs. cummon people its getting ridiculos!!!!!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Great catch, hope your freezer runeth over. Wish mine was full of 18-20'' trout. I had to eat some nasty ol whiskered fish the other day.lol



Jed


----------



## quikstring (Mar 22, 2006)

*Sick And Tired Of These Attacks, Please Read !!!*

Man o Man,,,, A guy post an excellent post, and there ya go again, he gets attacked by these liberal misfits who do not have a life otherwise. Yah, so Da* what if he caught 19, or even if he caught 19 before midnight, BIGGGGG DEAL!!!! Just ask the fella how many trips he went on that he probably caught nothing, if you do the math on that I believe he has the right. We are coming to the age to where going to have to throw back everything because of these tree-huggers worried about limits. I believe in conservation, buttttt we are also cutting our own throats in another respect. Lets cut the limits here, lets cut the limits there,,, Dam* where do ya stop fellas. You can only keep 3 reds, before too long you'll only be able to keep 1. How bout those Instinct trout, lol, what a bunch of shi*. I do not see any decline in the trout species, and am an avid fisherman. The Red Fish are now stronger than ever, but do you see The TPWD raising the limits back up, well hell no, there going to still blame things on red tide, pollution, and us..... How bout those sharks, dolphins etc... I say we start to limit them on there consumption of trout, and reds, what a joke huh... I'm just irritated about all this, because certain people are turning fishing into Golf. I do not know about you, but I like to eat them, not just catch them, you can enjoy your pictures of your fish, and I'll enjoy my pictures and them fried up on my plate!!!! Deal With It!!!!


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

I have no comment, nice report troutslayer.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Troutslayer I'm jealous!!! The last couple times I went out I tore up hardheads. Who in the world wants to do that. Just call me hardheadslayer. My redfish holes this time of year turn into hardhead holes. JOY!! Great fight to no fight. Great eating to no eating. 
Keep the reports coming. I enjoy every one of them.
Thanks for sharing!!!!!!
Steve


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Fishing*

Good Job With The Trout


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> my partner in and out of the boat was my 10yr. son who was playing hookie from school.


that's awesome, my best memories of childhood was fishing with my dad and now that i'm 21, it's probably still my favorite thing to do. i just had a baby born april 9th, i can't wait until she's old enough to go fishing with me and my dad!

anyways, it's my understanding that.... of course 1 person= 10 limit, 2 people =20 limit, and so on. but it doesn't matter how you reach that 20. both could catch 10, or one could catch 11, the other 9, one catch 19, the other catch 1, or even one person catch all 20, and the other none.... is this correct? i honestly don't have this situation arise too often unless the surf is glass, but if i'm correct, there's no way he could be in the wrong.

regardless, awesome catch, great report, i'm very jealous!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Nice catch and great report. I too get stuck at work a lot and like to turn the puter on and see some great pics of fish. Thanks for the report and helping me keep sane until I too can go out and fish. 


Mike


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

you know what limits I hate.....speed limits


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Troutslayer

Good post - Keep them posts coming 

I'm sure the smile on your son's face from being able to fish with dad is PRICELESS!
Those memories last a lifetime.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

This is the only post that actually questioned the limit. So how did so many get their drawers in a bunch over such an innocent inquiry asked in such a respectful manner? Talk about Junior Deputy Game Wardens FC! And for the record, I never questioned the limit. I just defended his (or anyone else's) right to ask.

I thought we all left the dubya emm eye board to get away from doodoo like this.


harvey/mary said:


> Please don't misunderstand my question, but how did you go about leaving with 19 trout for one person. My wife and I occasionally nite fish Surfside jetty. I asked a game warden who walks it often in the dark, just how does the 20 per person in possession exactly work. I just wanted to hear how you did it ???


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

This is a sore subject on these boards because folks were questioning reports to the point that people slowed way down or stopped posting them at all. Maybe what you see is a bit of an over reaction but the history behind it might explain that a little. No one should be questioning anyone else's ethics just because they were kind enough to share a fishing report. That's my opinion and I think many others here feel the same way.



txranger said:


> This is the only post that actually questioned the limit. So how did so many get their drawers in a bunch over such an innocent inquiry asked in such a respectful manner? Talk about Junior Deputy Game Wardens FC! And for the record, I never questioned the limit. I just defended his (or anyone else's) right to ask.
> 
> I thought we all left the dubya emm eye board to get away from doodoo like this.


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

> We are coming to the age to where going to have to throw back everything because of these tree-huggers worried about limits. I believe in conservation, buttttt we are also cutting our own throats in another respect. Lets cut the limits here, lets cut the limits there,,, Dam* where do ya stop fellas. You can only keep 3 reds, before too long you'll only be able to keep 1. How bout those Instinct trout, lol, what a bunch of shi*.


 first, i dont think that there are many "tree huggers" in charge of setting limits at TP&D... second, the reason for a limit is not so fish aren't killed, it's so you and your kids can kill fish in the future. the reason that there are strict limits nowdays is just because people dont care and dont respect the laws that the state of texas passes. game laws are no different than other laws...obey them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Maybe not the popular idea but if the fish were biting that good, my daughter is welcome to play hooky with me and go get some. (unless there was a test or something that day of course)


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Exactly*



bedicheck said:


> first, i dont think that there are many "tree huggers" in charge of setting limits at TP&D... second, the reason for a limit is not so fish aren't killed, it's so you and your kids can kill fish in the future. the reason that there are strict limits nowdays is just because people dont care and dont respect the laws that the state of texas passes. game laws are no different than other laws...obey them.


Exactly. If you just want some meat go to the store it's a hell of a lot cheaper than a fishing license, rods, reels, and bait not to mention boat payments. And i don't see any problem asking questions if you think someone is doing something illegal. I would ask any where else. Are we so worried about some one getting offended and not posting on here any more that we would over look someone possibly breaking the law. He was asked and he explained himself just like any honest person shouldn't have a problem doing. By the way good report and good job wish i could get into em like that figured night time was the good time lately full moon and strong tides atr night.


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

bill said:


> Maybe not the popular idea but if the fish were biting that good, my daughter is welcome to play hooky with me and go get some. (unless there was a test or something that day of course)


With the school system the way it is today, it's probably the best thing you can do.. Taken my daughter fishing twice during school, hasn't hurt her grades a bit. When asked "why are you taking her out of school today?" I told them, and only one of the office ladies got upset, I didn't lose any sleep over it.

Jason


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i know huh


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

*Nice catch, super report, and glad that you had agreat time with the young'un*. Having a little hard time understanding how an innocent report develops into fishing=catching=harvesting=killing regardless of which generation. The first question posted was that a game warden being asked how the possession limit worked at a different time, different location and now presented the question as to how he did it. I don't recall a game warden approaching the 19 fish to question anything. Innocent report+innocent question= apparent invasive mannerism+ numerous opinions developed something the CSI's or Numb3rs cast need. Just my humble opinion you understand, but if thou dost wish to chunk darts, it's a Great and Free Country and your fought (killing for your protection) for privilege.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, did I start some sh** or what! You guys are something else. I would never have believed that a simple thread would start so much BS. But look forward to more of the same. I like to brag and this forum is the perfect place to do so...I have been catching fish and taking pics since I was a kid...my whole wall in my garage is covered in pics of past fishing trips...and before it's over with I will cover the walls of 2cool with as many pics and threads as I can...I don't take offense to anything that is said here. Because yall are just people, just like me... people who like to fish and post with all that you can brag about. I look forward to my next slaying of the species in question and hope I can get 10 pages of BS instead of just 5. Yall keep up the good work. and I will keep up the controversy.Till next time
TS


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW... The pics are at work the next day, My camera was at my wifes job.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

far out man.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

*EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKIN', TXR!!:rotfl: *

*JEFF*



txranger said:


> "Hello Kettle? This is the Pot..."
> 
> :slimer:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Well don't hold back on my account. Show me where I have jumped on that bandwagon in the last year and I will gladly apologize for my transgression.



AL-umineum said:


> *EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKIN', TXR!!:rotfl: *
> 
> *JEFF*


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

I just agree with what TXR said and don't beleive I am required to "show" you anything.You have, by far, the quickest finger trigger of any of the mods, so it struck as being funny that you would jump on somebody for jumping on somebody. *sheeeeeeesh!!! :headknock *

*Jeff*


FishinChick© said:


> Well don't hold back on my account. Show me where I have jumped on that bandwagon in the last year and I will gladly apologize for my transgression.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I got the impression that you agreed that I questioned fishing reports. That is what the thread was about. I asked you to show where I had. If that's not what you meant, fine. I apologize for misunderstanding. I am a member of the group who is tired of hearing from people that they won't post reports fearing the wrath of second-guessers and junior game wardens.



AL-umineum said:


> I just agree with what TXR said and don't beleive I am required to "show" you anything.You have, by far, the quickest finger trigger of any of the mods, so it struck as being funny that you would jump on somebody for jumping on somebody. *sheeeeeeesh!!! :headknock *
> 
> *Jeff*


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The whole problem stems from my inability to type very fast....If I could type faster,I could cover a whole lot of the story in a shorter amount...including such things as number of participants,bait,time,location(not to reveal any trade secrets or anything),tide movement, fishing license #, social security #, DL #, boat make and model,TX #'s, blood type, and any other pertinant info that would keep any others from making their own decisions or minds about the thread or pics. But why would I do that.............I love to see or read that what I thought was true really is...........everybody has the same amount of screw-off time as I do and can't wait to say it on this little keyboard in front of them. BTW were up to six pages. just a few more and I will have my first double digit thread............I wish trout were as easy as you guys are.
tight lines
TS


----------



## MarkD (Feb 15, 2005)

*good sport*

"Yall keep up the good work. and I will keep up the controversy."

I like this guy. What a good sport. MED


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I agree that you are good sport but let's not go overboard there. We are not into trolls.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

IBFTL!!!! Wow, such a circus. Its a same you can post a report without getting all this!


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey we are shooting for double digits here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Heck yea! I've been shootin for a double-digit trout evere since I was 13 yr. old. My father and I were wading the surf and I caught a 5# trout that I had to fight for a while because I was using a Zebco 404. when I got it close I could see that another trout was following the hooked trout all the way in....It was huge...at least to me...ever since then I've been looking for a DD. I will probably catch it at or in Moses Lake.....so far i have a 8.5 out of the same place. But with this site I might get a DD on a thread any day now


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

MAN....Maybe I should stay quiet. Hi Putzliner... I saw the fish and I took the dang ole pic. Great Job Troutslayer.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

FishinChick© said:


> I agree that you are good sport but let's not go overboard there. We are not into trolls.


What do you mean TROLL. Surely your not talking about me. I thought my whole life that I was something diff. Don't break it to me this way...and in front of so many people. Now I know what tight lines mean..................................................around the neck

TS


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

lmao. I think you're gonna fit in here just fine.


troutslayer said:


> What do you mean TROLL. Surely your not talking about me. I thought my whole life that I was something diff. Don't break it to me this way...and in front of so many people. Now I know what tight lines mean..................................................around the neck
> 
> TS


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What does IMAO mean?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's LMAO:

Laughing my arse off


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

LMAO laughing my *** off


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

10-4


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

viva el troutslayer
this dudes a hoot!!!

I think we are going to make it come on page 8


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bump to 8


----------

